# tying harnesses ,thanx fihinguy



## freyedknot (Apr 10, 2004)

well i took the plunge and baught some stuff to tie harnesses. glad i stopped at pat catans for the beads. 1,000 mixed color for $3.00. how are these metalic beads?


----------



## KaGee (Sep 8, 2006)

Now you're hooked!


----------



## ezbite (May 25, 2006)

*HAHAHAHAHAHAhahahahaaaa!!!* and you think thats all your going to buy..


----------



## JamesT (Jul 22, 2005)

lookin good! Let's see some finished product.


----------



## freyedknot (Apr 10, 2004)

thats why i said thanx fishinguy. $30.00 so far to get started. another new addiction.


----------



## hearttxp (Dec 21, 2004)

I wish I only spent that much !!!I think my bill at Hagens was over $200 plus what I spent a PC.later !! Any questions fire away !! Like I've said before I run a Drift and cast only charter service so no Trolling here !! No need to !! I personally caught 3 big fish last wesnsday In between helping the customers. One 28" one 27" and one 26" all in less than 18' of water ! Good luck to all this season. Still have plenty of week day dates open ! Most of the weekends are booked ! There are a few Fridays and a couple of Sundays left/


----------



## ironman172 (Apr 12, 2009)

Looks good I've got all my Dads harness making stuff after he passed away...and alot of ones he already had made up....just can't seem to leave the lures alone....and we always trolled with harnesses


----------



## K gonefishin (May 4, 2004)

Hey Van next thing you know you'll be rolling like this. If you want some sweet beads and blades go to Erie Outfitters, or you can order online at his website, he has everything you need. 

Just 2 of the 4 bead cases I have, gotta love the "man crafts" cas my woman calls them. LOL


----------



## cmiller (Jun 3, 2008)

I'd like to start making my harnesses as well and put them in small plastis bags. 

What Pound line are you guys using? 15, 20? I'd imagine it would be flourocarbon.


----------



## K gonefishin (May 4, 2004)

cmiller said:


> I'd like to start making my harnesses as well and put them in small plastis bags.
> 
> What Pound line are you guys using? 15, 20? I'd imagine it would be flourocarbon.


I use 20 Seaguar flouro, I have used 15 too and never had any issues I just like 20 better, use Seaguar it's the best, Invisx or Carbon Pro www.Xtackle.com carries the full line up


----------



## freyedknot (Apr 10, 2004)

got some done. the store baught painted blades are expensive!woqza. $1.50 ea.


----------



## JamesT (Jul 22, 2005)

wally world usually has quality clearance rattle cans for a buck or 2. Just picked up some metallic rustoleum (metallic champagne and metallic sage) for a buck. Just find out where the local wally world puts their clearance rattle cans and you're golden.

those look nice and tacky, the fish should love em!


----------



## K gonefishin (May 4, 2004)

Van I'll send you a couple quality ebay walleye stores I buy some blades from, good low prices for some nice cheap blades, much cheaper than the store.


----------



## freyedknot (Apr 10, 2004)

thanx kev, i see stinks bait has some harnesses up on fleabay. heres some blanks i just painted. i use testors model paint in the candy apple colors.and some have tape also.


----------



## BigDaddy300 (Nov 1, 2004)

Very nice Van! I just painted some colorados up last week and tied a few long harnesses. The double willows that i made last year worked well so i thought i would give these a try.


----------



## KaGee (Sep 8, 2006)

Van, 

Dip your blades in a clear epoxy if you want the paint to stay on.
I found out the hard way last year. I tried clear acrylic, but it didn't work.

You do feel a sense of accomplishment when your blades pull fish.


----------



## fishingguy (Jan 5, 2006)

Lol, I just now saw this thread. Hey, I didn't mean to start anything Freyed. Pat Cataan's is a great place for beads for sure. That's where I buy mine. I got the faceted ones and they are working also. I have 8 bead patterns and 4 of each made up. Havn't started on the double willows yet. To busy, bought a house in Chesterland and between fixing up and moving out, I am totally overwhelmed. Have fun and good luck!!


----------



## fishingguy (Jan 5, 2006)

Here's a pic of the blade that got 9 and lost 5 at the back of the boat. I call it boy george. Pink or orange beads go well.


----------



## Doozer (May 20, 2009)

I am looking to tie some harnesses as well and would like to know where the best place to buy the blades are. 

What colors do you guys think pull the most fish?

Any help is appreciated.


----------



## K gonefishin (May 4, 2004)

Doozer said:


> I am looking to tie some harnesses as well and would like to know where the best place to buy the blades are.
> 
> What colors do you guys think pull the most fish?
> 
> Any help is appreciated.



Erie outfitters in Sheffield is the best place, if you can't get to his store he has an online store, there are 100's of blades to choose from, just buy a variety and you'll be good. gold and copper back typically pull better than silver back but this spring silver back have been pretty good, but those taper off once the bug hatches start then it's mostly gold.


----------



## Doozer (May 20, 2009)

Thanks KGone


----------



## cmiller (Jun 3, 2008)

UUHHHHHH! I can't tie like those MFG's worth $hit.
Look at the first photo of Hearttxp's post. The knot that's tied, How is that done? Diagrams? I am a visual person. 

I really need the help here. I screwed up too. I bought Berkly Vanish in 8lb test.


----------



## freyedknot (Apr 10, 2004)

http://www.walleyesinc.com/walleyeinc3/howtotie.html


----------



## cmiller (Jun 3, 2008)

Thanks freyedknot. I'll check it out. I'm going to re-make all the spinners. I got back with some Vanish 14lb line.


----------



## Hetfieldinn (May 17, 2004)

They call it 'Vanish' for a reason.


----------



## K gonefishin (May 4, 2004)

Hetfieldinn said:


> They call it 'Vanish' for a reason.


IMO throw the Vanish in the garbage, buy the Seaguar and be done with, Vanish is not a good line to tie spinners with, me and alot of other guys know from personel experience, Het is one of them. If you want to stick with a Berkley product use the tourney grade flouro in the gold package, it's good stuff.


----------



## BigDaddy300 (Nov 1, 2004)

Hey Van. Did you seal those blades you painted with an epoxy or something? Anyone that paints there own, do you seal the paint with something? Going to start painting some good ones, like this imitation of pink panties, and want them to last as long as possible. Also Van, where did you get your blanks?


----------



## boss302 (Jun 24, 2005)

freyedknot. Those metalic beads in your first post look nice, but they do loose their color after a few soakings. I've caught plenty of fish on harnesses with them in good and worn condition though. I've had good luck with the gold beads that come on the string. 

Also, I've had good luck using the model paint spray cans. wish I could say the same for some of the $$$ painted blades. One use and shiny chrome......now I understand the frustration of the spoon trollers


----------



## freyedknot (Apr 10, 2004)

i did put a coat of clear on them.


----------



## walleyevision (Aug 4, 2005)

BigDaddy300 said:


> Anyone that paints there own, do you seal the paint with something?




A couple of my own I painted. One is a cheap attempt at a cheap sunglasses pattern, the other I call easter egg. They are sealed with a few coats of a spray can laquer (minwax) and then a couple of gloss clear coats. Open water trolling I have not had paint come off, but get them in the zebra mussels and I had some chipping around the edge of the blade. I have also fished them bumping off of rock bottom at some reservoirs with no paint chip, just the zebra mussels for some reason.

I think the spray laquer was 6 bucks at wall mart






















These 2 fell for em!


----------



## BigDaddy300 (Nov 1, 2004)

Nice!!! I clear coated mine and they seemed to hold up last time out. They even pulled some fish!


----------



## freyedknot (Apr 10, 2004)

walleyevision ,what paint did you use ,they look great.


----------



## walleyevision (Aug 4, 2005)

Thanks, it is createx airbrush paint.


----------

